# Circa 1900 whiskey bottles w/labels found



## carling (Aug 4, 2011)

Here's a few attic found whiskey bottles I just got.  Thought I would share since you rarely see original paper labeled bottles this old.

 First photo are Sam DeGraw's Three Star Monogram Whiskey, Cleveland, Ohio.  Four different bottle styles and two label sizes.  I only found one 1907 reference on the internet regarding Sam DeGraw, that he was a saloonkeeper in Cleveland and was having a 20 room, $50,000 mansion built in its western suburb of Lakewood.


----------



## carling (Aug 4, 2011)

Next is three different versions of Kahler's Whiskey, Cleveland, Ohio.  Interesting label on the right, plus it has an address on it.


----------



## carling (Aug 4, 2011)

The first two are from Cleveland, and the third is from Cincinnati.

 The middle label has a neat barrel design, except they stuck in on there upside down.


----------



## carling (Aug 4, 2011)

And last is Old Jordon Bourbon Whiskey, Old Jordan Distillery, Mercer County, Kentucky.  John B. Thompson, Distiller. 

 It's a quart size bottle, with a glass stopper.

 Rick


----------



## carling (Aug 4, 2011)

Forgot about these generic store whiskey labels.  All are Cleveland, except the Gillsy Rye has no location on it.

 The old metal screw caps are nice.


----------



## coreya (Aug 4, 2011)

great find, I don't have any info for you but those labels are killer!!


----------



## delawarejackd (Aug 4, 2011)

BEAUTIFUL that's all I can say just beautiful great bottles


----------



## madman (Aug 5, 2011)

very nice finds!


----------



## kwalker (Aug 5, 2011)

You oughta be able to get a decent sum for all of them. They're really neat especially the story as to how you found them!


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> They're really neat especially the story as to how you found them!


 am I missing something, I don't see any story as to how they were found....[:-]


----------



## cyberdigger (Aug 5, 2011)

Maybe it's written in invisible ink..?

 I think it's a very handsome lot, in remarkably good condition. It must have been murder getting them so squeaky clean without damaging the labels.. do you have a group shot of all of them together, Rick?


----------



## kwalker (Aug 5, 2011)

Saw something about a saloon keeper. I guess I didn't do a double take on what it actually said. I've been pulling a 30 hour grind with no sleep gimmie a break [8D] But really....what WAS I talking about...?


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2011)

LOL...Ken...


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Really nice bottles... I'd be really happy finding bottles in such great condition with labels too. He posted the story in the other thread, and I agree, the story is very cool.


----------



## carobran (Aug 5, 2011)

What thread,what forum?[8|]


----------



## morbious_fod (Aug 5, 2011)

Awesome finds.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 5, 2011)

Geez, you guys can't even scroll up one forum... 

Lazy buggers... [8|][]


----------



## epackage (Aug 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  Wheelah23
> 
> Geez, you guys can't even scroll up one forum...
> 
> Lazy buggers... [8|][]


 Are you drunk Connor, that post isn't even from the same member...LOL[8D]


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  epackage
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I guess I'm on a bit of a bottle high... I just got that T.P. Meyer, after all... []


----------



## epackage (Aug 6, 2011)

Two Thumbs Up on that brother !![]


----------



## carling (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks for all the nice comments.

 HERE'S the story behind them.  They were under the attic floorboards.  I'm guessing they were placed there when the house was built and/or when they laid the attic flooring.  Makes me wonder what is hidden behind the walls!

 The flooring stops before it reaches the walls, so from that gap I was pulling out what I could reach from under the boards.  There's still more farther back that I couldn't reach,  so I'm going to have to figure out how to get them out.  Many were too far under the flooring to be shoved under there after the floor was installed, they had to have been placed there assumingly during installation. 

 They are in such good shape from being protected under there.  They were laying flat and many were nicely stacked on top of each other which further helped protect them.

 It will probably be a couple weeks or so before I can get back in there and see if any other brands other than what I posted is left.  If I get any different labels, I'll post them.

 Rick


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 6, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> Thanks for all the nice comments.
> 
> ...


 
 See, I do like the story... [8D]


----------



## NYCFlasks (Aug 6, 2011)

As a whiskey flask lover, you have some really cool, even awesome bottles there.


----------



## carling (Aug 15, 2011)

Here's a photo of how it looked when I was finding these.....


----------



## carling (Aug 15, 2011)

I was able to go back and I found two new labels that I'll have to post later.  My camera batteries just died.

 Rick


----------



## coreya (Aug 15, 2011)

Are you planning to sell any? please let me know if you are. BTW your pm is full.
 corey


----------



## davidbg63 (Aug 15, 2011)

One word.....Nice!

 The label that is upside down, they may have bottled it on a Friday or that could have been the tester!  Again, very nice.


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 15, 2011)

On the two Kahlers, I wonder what the reason was for crossing out "Bottled in Bond".  I'm also curious what "Bottled in Bond" means.


----------



## madman (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  carling
> 
> Here's a photo of how it looked when I was finding these.....


very nice! killer pix!


----------



## kwalker (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd have been there ripping up the floorboards to get those things [] Awesome collection under there, obviously someone wanted you to find them in perfect condition a hundred years ago.


----------



## Wheelah23 (Aug 15, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  kwalker
> 
> I'd have been there ripping up the floorboards to get those thingsÂ [] Awesome collection under there, obviously someone wanted you to find them in perfect condition a hundred years ago.


 
 I agree, that had to have been an intentional placement. Amazing picture of them stacked up like that! 

 I want to do something like that. Maybe someone will find something I placed under the floorboards in 100 years... I just have to think of something. What, from our time, will people collect in 100 years? [&:]


----------



## ollie (Aug 15, 2011)

any chance they were placed there through a hole in the ceiling (perhaps now sealed) of the room below? Fantastic labels and variety!


----------



## carling (Aug 17, 2011)

Ollie, I don't believe so.  They were under multiple floor boards scattered throughout the attic, not just in the one photo above.  I didn't think to take any pictures until after I had grabbed most of them and returned later to search some more. 

 Wilkie, I was also curious why they crossed out "Bottled In Bond" on the two Kahler's.  

 Coreya, I think my pm is working now.

 Thanks everyone for the comments!

 Here's a final photo of two more labels I got out of there.  A nice version of another Kahler's (that makes four versions), and another Red Barrel label which is different and larger than the other I found.


----------



## carling (Aug 17, 2011)

Nice size back label on the Kahler's bottle above.


----------



## toddrandolph (Aug 19, 2011)

Those labels are great, always like to see local stuff. I was going up to Cleveland for a while into the abandoned houses, but never found bottles that good, most of the attics have blown in insulation which makes it difficult to look.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Aug 20, 2011)

Cool story and cool post!


----------



## beendiggin (Aug 24, 2011)

Wow...what a great discovery...I love the barrel shaped labels, and the letter K label is pretty cool too.  I would be obsessed with getting them all.


----------

